# Tucker started Rally tonight



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

First of all I love that face! And omg that's so funny about the trainer lol!! Priceless. I hope she remembered you when this was going down 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Shellbug said:


> First of all I love that face! And omg that's so funny about the trainer lol!! Priceless. I hope she remembered you when this was going down
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't think she did. She was pretty wrapped up in trying to control her dog.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad you started a class with Tucker 

About the trainer, is it possible that the dog is a rehome or rescue that the trainer is trying to rehab? or possibly a new dog to her?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess and I have been doing a Rally class since the fall. It's a lot of fun. And Jess likes anything that involves treats. 
I had a lot of problems at first following the signs, it takes a while to get used to them.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I think the hardest part of Rally is the human quickly recognizing what those little signs are asking for. Really don't like the little signs.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the post. We want to do Rally too. We think it's low-keyed and casual enough for us to get a start.

btw, loved it when my horse instructor (years ago) got a bit peeved that I wasn't "trying" when I kept saying "He won't do it". Finally she got on and not only wouldn't he do it, he got so frazzled at the pressure that he dumped her...in a very gentlemanly way. But ya, gotta love those moments!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Glad you started a class with Tucker
> 
> About the trainer, is it possible that the dog is a rehome or rescue that the trainer is trying to rehab? or possibly a new dog to her?


Yes, and when I get over being petty I will be more generous in my mind. Although I actually handled the incident with my daughter and Bella well at the time, I was pretty angry at how she dealt with them. :uhoh: Time to let go and move on!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Jess and I have been doing a Rally class since the fall. It's a lot of fun. And Jess likes anything that involves treats.
> I had a lot of problems at first following the signs, it takes a while to get used to them.


The first time Casper saw a rally sign, he stopped and chewed it up. Oops.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

quilter said:


> The first time Casper saw a rally sign, he stopped and chewed it up. Oops.


He was just giving his opinion of the sport! LOL


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I have major Rally envy but must wait for the Spring. Glad Tucker (and you) had a good time at your first class. Would you have a curriculum for the classes you would be willing to share ?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thalie said:


> I have major Rally envy but must wait for the Spring. Glad Tucker (and you) had a good time at your first class. Would you have a curriculum for the classes you would be willing to share ?


She hasn't given one out. If she does at the net class, I'd be glad to.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

quilter said:


> The first time Casper saw a rally sign, he stopped and chewed it up. Oops.


AHAHA- that's beautiful! Though now I have something new to worry about in the ring. Up until now, my big concern has been that Lucky will pee on something in the ring. Eating a sign hadn't occurred to me.

Rally is a lot of fun- it's what got me to try out dog sports at all. I also think it makes a nice compliment to agility if you ever did want to try it. Dogs learn to focus and work off leash, which is just handy for whatever you want to do. Plus- it really is just a lot of fun!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

rob1 said:


> AHAHA- that's beautiful! Though now I have something new to worry about in the ring. Up until now, my big concern has been that Lucky will pee on something in the ring. Eating a sign hadn't occurred to me.
> 
> Rally is a lot of fun- it's what got me to try out dog sports at all. I also think it makes a nice compliment to agility if you ever did want to try it. Dogs learn to focus and work off leash, which is just handy for whatever you want to do. Plus- it really is just a lot of fun!


That's a good description of what I want to accomplish. I really want the closer bond with Tucker--he's very scattered and goofy. Lovable but I would like more focus on me and better obedience. I can't do agility because of a bad knee (gives out on me without warning)., and this seemed like a great middle ground.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I've never heard of Rally classes. I'm north in Novato and could not find a good agility class to take Nellie too.. I wonder if there are more options with rally. Do you have a web site or anything to share? thanks!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Angelina said:


> I've never heard of Rally classes. I'm north in Novato and could not find a good agility class to take Nellie too.. I wonder if there are more options with rally. Do you have a web site or anything to share? thanks!


I found my class at the local AKC affiliated dog training center. I googled rally training in Novato, and this site came up. No listing for a rally class but one of the trainers there has titled her dog in Rally, so she would be a good person to ask: Staff

The best description Rally can be found on the AKC site: American Kennel Club - AKC Rally®

There are rally clubs around but they seem to be based in the East. There is a lot of info on the web but I don't know enough about it yet to choose which resources are useful. Perhaps more experienced handlers on here could say.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh- bummer on the knee! I'll admit, agility is my favorite. But rally is also a lot of fun and Lucky really enjoys it.

Here's our last Q to earn our rally advanced title. The judge was generous with the scoring- but they seem to be, at least at the 'A' level, which is us! Lucky's not nearly as tight as a lot of the 'B' competitors, as you can tell by how he's looking around a lot. But heck- I'm just happy he sticks with me off lead for now! But I do want to get better before we start competing in excellent. It's really fun to watch a team that's totally in sync.

And everyone involved seems really nice, at least around here. If you can find someone who teaches it, Angelina, it's definitely worth trying. I'm starting to play in obedience now and I'm glad I started off with Rally. It's just a bit more fun to me and to Lucky. I think it's harder to go from Rally->Obedience than Obedience->Rally, but I'm still glad I started with rally. And it's definitely been good for agility as well.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

rob1 said:


> Oh- bummer on the knee! I'll admit, agility is my favorite. But rally is also a lot of fun and Lucky really enjoys it.
> 
> Here's our last Q to earn our rally advanced title. The judge was generous with the scoring- but they seem to be, at least at the 'A' level, which is us! Lucky's not nearly as tight as a lot of the 'B' competitors, as you can tell by how he's looking around a lot. But heck- I'm just happy he sticks with me off lead for now! But I do want to get better before we start competing in excellent. It's really fun to watch a team that's totally in sync.
> 
> And everyone involved seems really nice, at least around here. If you can find someone who teaches it, Angelina, it's definitely worth trying. I'm starting to play in obedience now and I'm glad I started off with Rally. It's just a bit more fun to me and to Lucky. I think it's harder to go from Rally->Obedience than Obedience->Rally, but I'm still glad I started with rally. And it's definitely been good for agility as well.


Nicely done!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

That deserves a thread of its own!


----------

